# March throwdown voting poll



## fired up (Apr 1, 2010)

Who is the winner of the March Chicken throwdown?

   1. Smoked Chicken Enchiladas

  2. Beer Can Chickens

  3. Brined and Cajun injected Chicken Thighs

  4. Smoked Chicken and Bacon Fajitas

  5.[font=&quot] Chicken Breast 5 ways, bacon wrapped, red pepper chili, apricot, honey cayenne,sweet baby rays[/font]

  6. Old School Netted Maple Smoked Chicken

  7. Butter Baby smoked chicken soup






  8. Smoked Shrimp Stuffed Chicken Breast with Jalapeno Citrus Buerre Blanc and Lemon Steamed Broccoli

  9. Chicken In Six Time Zones...Mexican, American, Italian ,German, Indian and Asian

  10. Chile relleno stuffed Chicken Cordon Bleu with a chorizo and pepper jack cheese sauce

  11. Smoked Chicken Cordon Bleu

  12. Smoked Chicken Fattie in Basil Tomato Sauce with Mozzarella

  13. Tea Smoked Water Chestnut Mandarin Orange Chicken Salad

  14. Smoked Chicken Raviolis with Tomato Sauce

  15. Smoked tikka hen, smoked onion/mushroom basmati rice, smoked curried garlic hummus and naan
[font=&quot][/font]


----------



## fired up (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who entered this round, our best turnout yet!

Brad


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow, the creative juices were flowing wide open in March. So many great looking entries, good luck to all who put their best Q forward. it's all good my friend.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 1, 2010)

Man oh Man there's some really good chicken meals here. Now they look awesome and I didn't know there was sooooo much you could do with a lonely old yard bird.


----------



## shooter1 (Apr 1, 2010)

This was a really tough decision, great entries by all. Unfortunately we have to make the decision from the photos. Wish we were able to taste each one before voting.

Great Job All!


----------



## bbally (Apr 1, 2010)

:PDT_Armataz  _01_37:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_  Armataz_01_37:Wow is all I can say looking at all the work into these offerings!  Fantastic.


----------



## hhookk (Apr 1, 2010)

Great job everyone. You are all winners in my book.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 1, 2010)

nice entries folks,  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





those enchiladas with the fried egg on top look familiar.


----------



## jaso (Apr 1, 2010)

wow so many great looking meals .....I thought about trying this one but never had any ideas like some of these . VERY IMPRESSED
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PD  T_Armataz_01_37:


----------



## mistabob (Apr 1, 2010)

AMAZING eats everyone!!! They all look SOOOO delicious!!!


----------



## smokingriley (Apr 1, 2010)

Man!! Tough decision. They all look good. Great job everyone!


----------



## hhookk (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey Fired up, picture #2 no longer shows up for me?


----------



## fired up (Apr 1, 2010)

Wierd, it works for me.


----------



## shooterrick (Apr 2, 2010)

Many fine dishes here.  I voted but was a tough choice.  Good luck all!


----------



## dirt guy (Apr 2, 2010)

It took about four hours and a consultation with my wife before I could make a decision.  Congrats to all--not a "turkey" in the bunch!


----------



## rdknb (Apr 2, 2010)

The talent level here amazes me. Well done to all


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 2, 2010)

LOL... after looking at #15, I feel like a dishwasher for Wolfgang Puck. LOL, LOL...
Seriously, they are all great dishes.


----------



## caveman (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow!!!!  I thought the same thing when I saw these.  I would've gotten my young smoking butt kicked.  Wow!!!!  What entries.  

Great job everyone!!  I mean, really great job!!!!!


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 2, 2010)

I knew it was going to be a close vote I had a very hard time choosing between a few of them.


----------



## marty catka (Apr 2, 2010)

They all look great!  Great job by all of you.  As was stated already, a very tough decision. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to all who entered if I had my way.


----------



## smoke itif ya got it (Apr 2, 2010)

Great work! Now i'm hungry!


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 2, 2010)

Yikes, I entered this and I'm not sure what to vote for either.  I can't wait to see the "how to" on some of these.


----------



## chefrob (Apr 3, 2010)

great entries this month!


----------



## danielh (Apr 3, 2010)

How can you pick just one?!?

Great job by everyone who entered.


----------



## walle (Apr 3, 2010)

Hats off to the contestants.  This is one GREAT gathering of chicken dishes.  I'm still sitting here trying to decide.

Fired Up - this is an awesome activity, I'm giving you points for organizing this each month so that we can benefit from all of this creativity!
Tracey


----------



## rgacat (Apr 3, 2010)

They all look delicious we need receipes so we can do a taste test 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to all who entered.


----------



## jamminjimi (Apr 4, 2010)

It is impossible to choose. Maybe next month they can add a scratch and sniff section.


----------



## miamirick (Apr 4, 2010)

i like this months results,  more of the entries are getting thier share of votes which means everyone is stepping thier games up which makes it harder and harder to place.  that is what competion is about all entries look really tasty and am waiting for the procedure shots,  my favorite part of this!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 5, 2010)

Great Job everyone. This was the toughest month to vote on. Had to get the wife's input also and then it was still tough.


----------



## lu1847 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow they all look amazing, would be tuff to pick just one. I like the idea of a scratch and sniff attachment.  Great job to all.


----------



## scpatterson (Apr 6, 2010)

ll look awesome.........Great job all


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll say it was a hard choice!
Two days after I voted, I had to look at them all 3 times to remember which one I voted for!

Great work by ALL!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bearcarver


----------



## triplebq (Apr 7, 2010)

I was surprised that there was no smoked chicken "ABT"s ! Good job gang .


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 8, 2010)

Bump......


----------

